# اغطيه بالكرستال للايفون والجالكسي



## مكانه بقلبي (26 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله
كيفكم بنااااات وش اخبااركم

جبت لكم كفرات للايفوون وجالكسي اس 2 بالكرستال لتتميزي عن غيرك باحلى كفر او تهدي لاغلى صديقه لك 
نبدا بصور كفرات الجالكسي اس 2
[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

واللحين كفرات للايفون 

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]

[URL="http://www.t8t3.com/"]

 مركز تحميل الصور[/URL]


والسعر 50 ريال يااابلاش 
للطلب والتواصل ع رقمي ارسله لك عالخاص


----------



## مكانه بقلبي (1 يونيو 2012)

*رد: اغطيه بالكرستال للايفون والجالكسي*

استغفر الله العظيم


----------



## مكانه بقلبي (18 يونيو 2012)

*رد: اغطيه بالكرستال للايفون والجالكسي*

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## مكانه بقلبي (9 يوليو 2012)

*رد: اغطيه بالكرستال للايفون والجالكسي*

خصوماااااااات خاااصه للي تطلب اثنين او اكثر


----------

